# Kellyville Pets.



## Bl69aze (Jul 5, 2017)

im not sure if this is against rules but if it is I'm sorry.

Just wanted to hear everyone's stories about their experiences at kellyville pets regarding reptiles!

There's only one person there who I trust with asking questions and that's Ben the supervisor of reptiles.

I have seen time and time again of the staff taking advantage of newcomers giving them
Unecessary equipment.

I've seen staff sell waterfountain things to people getting 6mth olds, aswell as ridiculously sized enclosures!
(With the babies)

I have bought my CHE there and the first time it was too strong, I took it back to swap they said they can't do that because it's been used. (No more than 20minutes) I asked Ben he said no worries and away we went! 

Does anyone else have some stories good or bad?


----------



## kittycat17 (Jul 5, 2017)

Ben is absolutely lovely and I will not deal with anyone else there but him 

Not only have I sold coastal Carpet hatchlings to them this season (the caramels there at the moment are probably mine  ) 
But I end up buying most my rats and accessories from there even though it's very costworthy 


I have seen some staff give terrible advice (first timers getting a snake and he offered them a yearling jungle that was biting and snapping) 

I don't mind selling snakes to them because I can go check on my babies and they won't get sold to someone without a licence etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shaggz (Jul 5, 2017)

Maybe you should consider running your CHE through a thermostat.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 5, 2017)

Shaggz said:


> Maybe you should consider running your CHE through a thermostat.



I have one now, at the time
I didn't. Didn't expect the lamp to go above 35 considering the distance from the bask spot


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jul 5, 2017)

In my experience, Kellyville Pets has always been a really good store and most of the staff there are good and helpful. There's a guy called Jake who kindly replaced my Black Rock Scorpion (which died mysteriously even though it had recieved proper care - the other scorps were doing fine...) free of charge, even after the 7 day cool-off! I think the reason why they sell extra stuff to newbies is to ensure they are serious about getting into the hobby and spending the money, not just looking for a cheap showoff. And they are also strict on the licence thing, which is good, and they actually give you an info pack if you are a new owner and free entry to their "Python Workshop" thing with reptile experts!  I think it's a great shop, we've dealt with all sections except the mammals section (I mean, let's face it. Cat? Or snake? ).


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 5, 2017)

SpottedPythons said:


> In my experience, Kellyville Pets has always been a really good store and most of the staff there are good and helpful. There's a guy called Jake who kindly replaced my Black Rock Scorpion (which died mysteriously even though it had recieved proper care - the other scorps were doing fine...) free of charge, even after the 7 day cool-off! I think the reason why they sell extra stuff to newbies is to ensure they are serious about getting into the hobby and spending the money, not just looking for a cheap showoff. And they are also strict on the licence thing, which is good, and they actually give you an info pack if you are a new owner and free entry to their "Python Workshop" thing with reptile experts!  I think it's a great shop, we've dealt with all sections except the mammals section (I mean, let's face it. Cat? Or snake? ).


I found the python workshop was a great besides one person being an idiot

So Ben was talkong about the illegal snakes such as corn snakes and ball pythons etc

Of course one person has to say 5minutes later "my corn snake...blah blah" pretty sure she had her license suspended right after


----------



## danyjv (Jul 5, 2017)

Yeah I go there quite a bit . I always deal with Kirsten or Kristine ( can't think of her name)
She's been helpful . There a bit pricey but I don't buy rodents fromthere just for that reason ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debsta13 (Jul 5, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> I found the python workshop was a great besides one person being an idiot
> 
> So Ben was talkong about the illegal snakes such as corn snakes and ball pythons etc
> 
> Of course one person has to say 5minutes later "my corn snake...blah blah" pretty sure she had her license suspended right after



I went to the workshop there and found it helpful. It was good for beginners like em [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debsta13 (Jul 5, 2017)

danyjv said:


> Yeah I go there quite a bit . I always deal with Kirsten or Kristine ( can't think of her name)
> She's been helpful . There a bit pricey but I don't buy rodents fromthere just for that reason ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have been helped by Kirsten each time I have been there she has been very helpful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 5, 2017)

I go there quite often,I deliver stuff to them,sometimes buy crix ( and chicken food ) from them and have sold some of my central and pygmy dragons there.Ben and Kirsten are great people !


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jul 6, 2017)

Yup! Ben, Jake and Kirsten are all great people. In fact, several years ago, Kirsten helped me choose my first snake!


----------



## Wokka (Jul 6, 2017)

Shaggz said:


> Maybe you should consider running your CHE through a thermostat.


The problem with running high wattage heat through a thermostat is that if the thermostat fails to turn off, you may cook your animal. It is better to use the minimum wattage required to achieve the desired heat.


----------



## Reptiles92 (Jul 6, 2017)

Hey Guys, 

Ben from Kellyville Pets here. Just wanted to thank you all for the positive feedback and support! 

Our team is incredibly passionate about all reptiles and wildlife and we do our best to educate people each and every day about responsible reptile care and husbandry. Unfortunately the name 'pet store' can evoke some negative connotations for people. Just like there are 'good' reptile breeders and many 'not so good' reptile breeders, there are also 'good' reptile stores but also plenty of bad ones. We certainly strive to set the standard as high as possible for reptile stores in terms of professional and expert advice, healthy animals and the best quality products at competitive prices.

All of our staff are highly experienced reptile and amphibian keepers having kept, bred, studied and worked with countless species both in Australia and overseas. We have all come from zoo keeping backgrounds, with some of our staff having worked in some of the countries best zoo's. Our staff are even involved in university studies and research programs about native reptiles. We literally live and breath herpetology and have all chosen to pursue a career working directly with reptiles and educating and inspiring others to care for them just as much as we do. 

*"bl69aze"* - In response to your concern _- "I have seen time and time again of the staff taking advantage of newcomers giving them Unecessary equipment."_. 
We would never, under any circumstance take advantage of any customer irrespective of their level of experience or knowledge. We simply provide all of the most current husbandry information and recommend the best quality products to successfully care for an animal long term. Doing things the 'right' way does not always necessarily mean doing them the cheapest or taking short cuts. I thank you for your support and look forward to seeing you in-store again soon  

*"danyjv"* - Thanks so much for your support! Come and say g'day next time you're in-store and let me know what you're paying for your rodents elsewhere and I'll see if I can help you out with a better price  We strive to be as price competitive as possible and there aren't very many pet stores that you will find with products cheaper than us. Unfortunately it is sometimes difficult for us to compete with people selling cheap poor quality products out of their garage but if you ever need anything, please don't hesitate to come and see me and I will do my best to help you out. 

Many of you may also be familiar with Dr Shane Simpson, the 'Reptile Doctor'. Shane will be doing two lectures at our store in September. We are also doing 20% off everything in the reptile department (excluding livestock) for all ticket holders on the night. Our last event with Dr Simpson sold out, so if anyone is interested you can grab tickets here: 
https://www.eventbrite.com.au/e/an-evening-with-the-reptile-doctor-120917-registration-35869401345 

I look forward to seeing some of you in-store soon. If there is ever anything I can do to assist or any questions that I can answer, please don't hesitate to get in touch! 

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## Herpo (Jul 8, 2017)

Popeye, a coastal cross jungle carpet, we got from Kellyville Pets. And they without doubt were instrumental to his brilliant start in our care. Never hesitant to answer the countless questions I posed, they helped with what to feed and housing right up until we moved, and I agree Ben is a brilliant, enthusiastic keeper, one to trust.


----------



## Jaded (Jul 9, 2017)

We have also had some good experiences with Kellyville pets and their prices are usually less than other places on the products. But we don't buy reptile food there either due to costs. We buy from people who breed rodents along with reptiles to feed their reptiles and sell them on the side in similar sized packs for cheaper prices. With as many reptiles as we have cost as well as quality is important. Smaller breeders don't have the overheads pet stores do and yes there would be some bad suppliers but I think saying those that sell this way that don't run pet shops are "cheap poor quality products" is inaccurate and doesn't exactly make me want to switch to buying from you guys...


----------

